# Any Rohloffs for sale???



## udlose302 (May 1, 2007)

I am looking to take the plunge and try a Rohloff on my Niner Sir9. It looks like everyone is out of them or want way more than what they normally go for. Anyone know where they can be found at a reasonable price? I'm leary of buying a used hub. (Should I be?) It needs to be a disc hub, and I was planning on using the monkeybone. Any help with setup or finding a decent deal would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

I finally got one. Used though, as I'm not sure whether I'll like it & the "new" price is just way too much! Lucked out & got one already built into a 29er wheel & included Monky Bone. Got mine from the Classified's on this site just last week but I had been searching Craigslist nationwide using this search string:

rohloff bicycles site:craigslist.org

in Google & then selecting "Advanced Search" & restricting results to the last month. Be sure to save the link once you've done that so you don't have to repeat.

I just did a search, & found one in Boulder, CO for $800 posted on the 21st. 

Good luck.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Used comes with no warranty so there is some risk. I'd actually prefer a used hub with 5K miles on it than a used one new in the box. Since you are relying on the seller's description and you won't know if you got a lemon until it's too late I'd be cautious. If anything sounds strange about the ad or the seller just skip that hub and wait for the next.

If you have a shot at one you can actually test ride that would be ideal.


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

vikb said:


> Used comes with no warranty so there is some risk. I'd actually prefer a used hub with 5K miles on it than a used one new in the box. Since you are relying on the seller's description and you won't know if you got a lemon until it's too late I'd be cautious. If anything sounds strange about the ad or the seller just skip that hub and wait for the next.
> 
> If you have a shot at one you can actually test ride that would be ideal.


Definitely good advice but ... that's virtually an impossibility for most purchases so as you've written best to rely on the tone of the ad & seller.

I guess I've been lucky. I've done online purchases via newsgroups way back when & more recently via craigslist & have yet to get burned. But ... I suppose there's always a first time. Luckily for me, the only really negative I've experienced is some wacked out sellers that have no idea of the value of what they're selling 'used'. It seems some can't quite grasp that what they're selling is 'used' & is only worth a 'used' value.

It's like some sellers on eBay that mention MSRP for an item & then start bidding at low retail. It's like get a clue folks! Who do you think you're fooling! Anyone web savvy enough can check prices in less than 2 minutes!

I've been looking for a used 2008 Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc 29 for a reasonable price on eBay for the last few weeks & I've especially noticed some sellers auctioning their 2009 bikes at starting bids more than the retail prices of 2010 models! And no, they haven't upgraded. Bikes are basically stock.


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

Craiglook.com scours all the craigslist localities by search word...


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

I just posted one in the classifieds.

EDIT: I sold it. Link no longer points to the ad. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## batorok (May 7, 2007)

tscheezy said:


> I just posted one in the classifieds. >>> LINK <<<


is that a joke?


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

batorok said:


> is that a joke?


No.

The link worked earlier but it must have sold already.


----------



## tedsalt (Sep 17, 2008)

*Rohloff for sale*

RandyBoy has sent me a few PMs. He has a rebuilt Rohloff for sale.

If you're interested, give him a shout.


----------



## scbiker (Jul 5, 2006)

*I may have one for sale soon..*

I'm planning on selling my Sir9 with the Rohloff. I'll probably try to sell them together first and then part it out if that doesn't work...

If you can get to Pittsburgh, you're welcome to try one before you buy.. I think it's a great product, but the extra weight is noticeable..


----------



## udlose302 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the offer. I have already bought a rohloff for my SIR. (thanks B-Ray) I really like it. I'm pretty sure my MCR will soon be for sale.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

tedsalt said:


> RandyBoy has sent me a few PMs. He has a rebuilt Rohloff for sale.
> 
> If you're interested, give him a shout.


Still available, too, with a fresh unused gearbox installed in it by Rohloff, zero miles on it Nokon cables, dog bone, 8" Galfer wavy rotor, bolt on, with a Mavic EN321 DT Swiss spokes in mint condition, black anodize. Went 29'er, found a set of Hadley wheels in 29, and decided to keep derailleurs on my RIP and AIR 9. It's steep here in Southern California, needed that 22 x 34 for some of the climbs on 20% grades, not enough legs to pull the Rohloff even on a 26 wheel when it was briefly on my Bionicon. I've not run it since I got it back from service for the new gearbox, have the receipt. It's a great set of gears, range is huge, set it and forget it, run it 3000 miles and do the gearbox oil. It'd make a great setup for the right person. I'm in Los Angeles, if anyone is interested.


----------

